# Fragen zu gentoo Linux auf PPC

## Ra

Hallo,

für mich ist Linux relativ neu, aber ich möchte mich unbedingt damit auseinandersetzen. Seit November nutze ich auf meinem neuen Rechner MacOS X, was ja Linux nicht ganz so fremd ist (OK, auch wenn Apple versucht die UNIX-Wurzeln zu verstecken).

Also nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ich möchte gentoo Linux auf einem PPC 604e (für die die sich da auskennen) mit 200Mhz und 96Mb Ram installieren. Ich weiß, dass bei einer solchen Konfiguration nicht allzuviel Performance zu erwarten ist, aber lässt sich damit einigermaßen arbeiten?

Ich habe die Boot CD von gentoo Linux, dort ist allerdings nur stage 1 dabei. Wenn ich die restlichen sources die ich zur Systeminstallation brauche aus dem Netz lade, wieviel würde das denn ausmachen, denn ich habe leider, dank der guten alten Telekom nur ISDN.

Vielen Dank  schonmal an eucht fürs lesen.

Ra

----------

## ela

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möchte gentoo Linux auf einem PPC 604e (für die die sich da auskennen) mit 200Mhz und 96Mb Ram installieren. Ich weiß, dass bei einer solchen Konfiguration nicht allzuviel Performance zu erwarten ist, aber lässt sich damit einigermaßen arbeiten?

 

Mit einem ähnlichen Gerät, allerdings mit 718 MB Speicher habe ich doch eine recht gute Performance erreichen können. Allerdings mit der leider viel zu früh verstorbenen LinuxPPC Binär-Distribution. Für ein Sourcen-basiertes System wie Gentoo halte ich 96 MB dann doch für ziemlich dürftig... Tage- wenn nicht wochenlange Compilerläufe sind da wohl vorprogrammiert... Und selbst Mac-Speicher ist ja inzwischen nicht mehr derart teuer, als daß eine Speichererweiterung auf eine vernünftige Ausstattung unbezahlbar wäre.

Ich werde mir wohl auch Gentoo auf meinem alten 350Mhz/0,75GB-Mac installieren, da LinuxPPC gestorben ist, die RedHat RawHide PPC auch nimmer ist, und SuSE schon aus Prinzip BähPfui ist. Wenn MacOnLinux (ein MacOS, daß unter Linux läuft) da endlich mal stabil rennt, ohne ständig das Linux mit in den Abgrund zu reissen, vielleicht auch als Dauerlösung.

Meine allgemeine Erfahrung mit Linux auf Macs ist die, daß vieles noch nicht so ganz ausgegoren ist, und manche Sachen auch einfach gar nicht funktionieren, da mancher Code eben ix86-spezifisch ist, und auf der PPC-Hardware einfach nicht compiliert. Als experimentelles System zum erforschen und herumspielen ist es sicher gut geeignet. Als Produktionssystem in vielen Fällen wohl eher weniger... Mag sein, daß sich im letzten Jahr, in dem ich mich kaum noch mit PPC-Linux beschäftigt habe einiges besser geworden ist...

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe die Boot CD von gentoo Linux, dort ist allerdings nur stage 1 dabei. Wenn ich die restlichen sources die ich zur Systeminstallation brauche aus dem Netz lade, wieviel würde das denn ausmachen, denn ich habe leider, dank der guten alten Telekom nur ISDN.

 

Ich würde dazu raten, die Sourcen bei einem Freund mit DSL-Leitung herunterzuladen, und dann ins System einzukopieren.

Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, melde Dich doch wieder hier im Thread. Auch Deine Erfahrungen mit Gentoo auf PPC würden mich interessieren.  :Smile: 

Bye, Ela.

----------

